# Are you seeing a shrink?



## Pasha (Apr 15, 2011)

How is it working out so far? I am considering seeing a shrink, or a life coach of sorts. I would really appreciate any sort of creative input or general suggestions if it is worth it.

I need motivation in life, as I seem to lack any sort of drive to accomplish both long and short term goals. I feel that I am getting further away from my family with each day, as I find that communicating with family members is proving to be rather difficult. I have friends and a social life. My main concern is relationship with my family and once again lack of any sort of motivation to accomplish bigger things in life.

Male, 23 yo.


----------



## Pasha (Apr 15, 2011)

Was it easy for you to get started on your therapy? I guess I am having a hard time admitting I might have a problem that requires this sort of the solution. I consider myself an average person, it's only recently that I have noticed this alienation from family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pasha said:


> How is it working out so far? I am considering seeing a shrink, or a life coach of sorts. I would really appreciate any sort of creative input or general suggestions if it is worth it.
> 
> I need motivation in life, as I seem to lack any sort of drive to accomplish both long and short term goals. I feel that I am getting further away from my family with each day, as I find that communicating with family members is proving to be rather difficult. I have friends and a social life. My main concern is relationship with my family and once again lack of any sort of motivation to accomplish bigger things in life.
> 
> Male, 23 yo.


My current one listens to me and makes sure that I am okay with medications - other than that, I am on my own with the CBT. My doc actually lets me control how much I need - I guess I am an easy headcase :lol. j/k


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I see a shrink who is very good and does help me with these issues.
You may just need to see a councelor if you need motivation and drive. 
I would'nt waste my money on a life coach I think there BS.
Just remember with all doctor's and councellors there are good ones and bad ones, if you don't feel like your getting much out it go see a different one.


----------



## spacey82 (Mar 13, 2011)

My psychiatrist who prescribes my meds also does therapy. He is a wonderful doctor and he is so easy to talk to. He comes off very business like at first, but once you get to know him he is easygoing and has a great sense of humor. I have been seeing him for 6 years and he has helped me overcome things that I never thought I could get over. He is very open minded and never judgemental. I have been to some awful therapists in the past and I think it is important to look around and find a therapist that you feel comfortable with and one that you can trust. I trust him like I trust my family. I hope you all can find a therapist that can help you as much as mine has helped me


----------



## Pasha (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

